# CJ's Punch Bait.



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

How do yall rig it up? I bought a purple jar of it today at Academy..Who all has good luck with it?


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

Secret 7 hands down...


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I use CJ's shad or crawfish regularly. Have had very good success with both at different times.


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

# 6 treble hook under cork or Carolina rigged depends on situation I've tried all of cj's baits I prefer big Marvs it stays on the hook better


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Cj's stay's on extremely well,


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Good Utube video


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Very good bait, use it all the time. Youtube shows exactly how i rig up for it.


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

I've never seen CJ's at Academy. Which one did you find it at? Anyone know of a bait shop in/near Onalaska that carries it?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

ScooterC said:


> I've never seen CJ's at Academy. Which one did you find it at? Anyone know of a bait shop in/near Onalaska that carries it?


 I found it at the Katy Academy,but it is at Cabelas,Bass Pro Shops,and Academy. CJ told me this at the fiashing show,it also says it on there site.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

ScooterC said:


> I've never seen CJ's at Academy. Which one did you find it at? Anyone know of a bait shop in/near Onalaska that carries it?


If you'll talk to Gene at his tackle shop, he might order it for you.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I've never seen CJ's at the Katy Bass Pro. I get it at Academy.


----------

